# E-shots target pouches



## NoobShooter (Sep 15, 2012)

Just got in 8 new pouches from e-shot. The pouches are thinner and lighter then the ones I normally use but I think I prefer them that way now. Nice pattern in the leather makes for excellent grip. And what ever leather he uses is so soft, it felt like I had already broke them in before Even being used... I would definitely recommend these pouches to anyone.


----------



## Strom (Apr 9, 2013)

Hi Noob,

Thanks for the review. Looking to get some target pouches and make my own band sets and these are the ones I was looking at. I also have come to prefer thinner pouches so these may be the ticket.

Eric


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Thinner is lighter. Lighter is faster!


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

I love Eshot's pouches.


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Irfan sure makes a great pouch..


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

NoobShooter said:


> Just got in 8 new pouches from e-shot. The pouches are thinner and lighter then the ones I normally use but I think I prefer them that way now. Nice pattern in the leather makes for excellent grip. And what ever leather he uses is so soft, it felt like I had already broke them in before Even being used... I would definitely recommend these pouches to anyone.


Let me know how it shoots.


----------



## JetBlack (Mar 9, 2012)

Pictures?


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

They are excellent, I've just bought some.


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

I'm doing some slingshots for a friend and they will be sporting 2 E~Shot pouches. Magnificent work, I can tell you!!

They are very hard, yet thin and smooth, which contributes for speed and accuracy.

Cheers ...Q


----------



## BootMuck (Sep 11, 2012)

I cannot wait to get mine in the mail! I ordered them a few days back and I can report that e-shot was super nice and very fast getting my order in the mail.

I shall report back when the package arrives.

-Bryan


----------



## NoobShooter (Sep 15, 2012)

e~shot said:


> NoobShooter said:
> 
> 
> > Just got in 8 new pouches from e-shot. The pouches are thinner and lighter then the ones I normally use but I think I prefer them that way now. Nice pattern in the leather makes for excellent grip. And what ever leather he uses is so soft, it felt like I had already broke them in before Even being used... I would definitely recommend these pouches to anyone.
> ...


I really like shooting these pouches.. I wasn't sure how strong they were (being thin) But I had no issues and I am starting to shoot butterfly a little more. I put 75-100 rounds in it before my band broke..


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

NoobShooter said:


> I really like shooting these pouches.. I wasn't sure how strong they were (being thin) But I had no issues and I am starting to shoot butterfly a little more. I put 75-100 rounds in it before my band broke..


Thanks for the update!


----------



## AZ Stinger (Aug 30, 2012)

JetBlack said:


> Pictures?


Here ya go, soft as a baby`s butt...


----------



## Arturito (Jan 10, 2013)

I am waiting for my batch ... crossing my fingers to be soon !

Cheers

Arturo


----------



## NicklePanda (Feb 17, 2013)

Arturo I just got mine several days ago and it arrived really quick. A lot quicker than expected. Thanks again Irfan!!!
-Leo


----------

